# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá Spindle Kavo 4041 + driver Kavo EWL 4442

## emptyhb

Tình hình em cũng đang túng, mới tậu được bộ spindle atc mini mang lên đây đấu giá cho vui + lấy tiền trả nợ

Tình trạng như sau: Lấy về đã đấu lại jack điện ( do không có jack vừa jack zin, vẫn còn giữ cho bác nào thích zin) và tháo phần ben hơi phía sau ra bảo trì.

Hiện tại: Driver và spindle hoạt động hoàn hảo không lỗi nhỏ. Em so với các spindle em đang có thì spindle này chạy 50k rpm rất êm. 

Video demo:



Thông số:
  Spindle: 500w, 50krpm bạc gốm, collet 3.175
  Driver: Cực nặng cỡ gần 20kg, thấy ghi mặt sau có 5 cổng ra cho spindle.
Thông số cụ thể hơn các bác tìm tìm google giúp em ạ.

---Giá khởi điểm 7tr
---Giá tối đa là 9tr
---Bước giá 50k

Thời gian kết thúc là 20h59p59s chủ nhật ngày 17/12/2017

Ai đấu trúng em sẽ công nhận và liên lạc để giao nhận hàng.


Hi vọng các bác quan tâm và ủng hộ. Xin mời!  :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Giá tối đa là mình ra giá tối đa thì mình hốt luôn hay sao thớt

----------


## anhcos

Ngày giờ sao lung tung quá, cụ khóa đào mộ hay sao ấy.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Em thấy ko ai trả lời trả vốn tưởng mới nên hỏi thăm

Biết đâu trục trặc gì đó mua về gắn thêm 4  con vô xem chạy được ko

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có con Kavo ko có collet nè, muốn mua giá bao nhiêu?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hehe, có con Kavo ko có collet nè, muốn mua giá bao nhiêu?


Mình có 4 con muốn hốt thử xem về gắn 5 con chạy ra sao


Chắc bài này vừa đăng cha nào alo hốt rồi. Chứ spindle nó hú quá trời sao im re hết chơn mới lạ. Hay giá 7 chai là kinh quá

----------


## Khoa C3

Chủ thớt đi tu rồi. Ko mua bán gì dc đâu ah.

----------


## Gamo

Mấy ông nhà ta toàn tu hú

----------


## hung1706

> Mình có 4 con muốn hốt thử xem về gắn 5 con chạy ra sao
> 
> 
> Chắc bài này vừa đăng cha nào alo hốt rồi. Chứ spindle nó hú quá trời sao im re hết chơn mới lạ. Hay giá 7 chai là kinh quá


Bộ này em hốt rồi. Max 1.5kw nên chạy dc 3 con 500w nha anh Hải  :Smile: ).

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------

